# Steelheading update w/pics



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fished a couple times over the weekend, did decent. Water was down but appeared to be holding temp pretty good, as the fish were fairly active. Once again ran small bags and bobs on 4lb through slow, deep holes. We did however, take a couple in slow pockets around deep, choppy riffles. We ran into a fair number of spawned-out hens and almost NO males(one 4lber). I caught another loose hen and the rest were tight. We also caught some pretty looking little stream browns. More than half of our fish had every fin, and by every fin, I mean large, full fins and straight, full dorsals. This cold weather sucks, but is good because it's keeping fish from shooting onto the gravel in number. It's mainly wild fish that we're getting spawned-out already, I don't think we've hit a DB with a clip yet. Here's some pics:

Nice looking hen:









This brown had some cool looking, bright red spots on it's dorsal that didn't show up in the pic:









Tight, fresh hen:









Here's one of 4 DB's landed, they were all in pretty good shape:









A PLUMP stream brown(alittle blurred):


----------



## osoma yo mama (Feb 10, 2007)

very nice again bud.


----------



## maak (Aug 15, 2006)

What's a DB ?


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

maak said:


> What's a DB ?


A drop-back-a spawned out steelhead on its way back down to the lake.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

What brand/size hook is that AS?


----------



## on-the-hunt (Feb 25, 2007)

those are some pretty little browns, nice fish.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

Good job men, nice pics A S were headed up to one of the little northern tribs this weekend for our annual float trips.


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice job as always AS, I'm going to try for a few of those tomorrow.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Nice fish A-S


----------



## RiverKat (May 20, 2006)

Life is good for stream browns right now is'nt it. Tons of food in the water. Just set up behind some steelies doing their thing and enjoy!:corkysm55 Always makes me grin when I catch one. Nice pics by the way.

Dan


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> What brand/size hook is that AS?


It's a Mustad, but I forgot the style, and it's a size 14, but not as small as your thinking.



> Nice job as always AS, I'm going to try for a few of those tomorrow.


Tomorrow ought to be a good day, I hope the rain we got just raises the rivers abit, not get them raging again. I'll be up somewhere on Saturday and Sunday.



> Life is good for stream browns right now is'nt it. Tons of food in the water. Just set up behind some steelies doing their thing and enjoy! Always makes me grin when I catch one. Nice pics by the way.


Actually, we've been getting them from the same holes as the steelhead. We've seen a few beds, but no fish on them. I like stream browns, especially when they're decent size, they scrap pretty good!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Hey Ausable, 
check you pm's dude!


----------



## bigsablemike (Apr 26, 2005)

have been discontinued due to budget constraints.so ya cant tell if they are wild by that anymore.ithink wissconsin still clips and ohio.


----------



## kype138 (Jul 13, 2006)

Great pics - that last brown is a pig - how much spawn do you think he's eaten?


----------



## jim84 (Mar 14, 2005)

the 50000+ steelhead put in the lower a/s yesterday had all their fins , the truck driver said they are not clipping any more. hopefully most of them make it.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

jim84 said:


> the 50000+ steelhead put in the lower a/s yesterday had all their fins , the truck driver said they are not clipping any more. hopefully most of them make it.


I hope they make it too but look at about only 7 to 10%, mortality rate is high on smolt. It sux being small you either get beat up by other fish, or get 
eaten.............:sad: :corkysm55


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Good job AS, I enjoy the pics. Was up there from the 7th thru the 15th. Got some fishing in for a few days, pics are on camera at home

Fished 4/7 went 2 for 4, 2 bucks
Fished 4/8 went 0/1
Fished 4/10 went 2/3, 2 hens, one was still tight
Fished 4/13 went 0/4, yeah thats right....all on roe, could not keep em on the hook
Fished 4/14 went 0/1

Heading back up 4/20 for the weekend, gonna work on playing the fish a lil better. Post pics when I get to my card and a puter.


----------

